# InkSoft Blog Offers Black Friday Alternative: Small Business Saturday



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

With Black Friday being geared toward larger stores and deep discounts, a more profitable event for the typical decorated apparel shop to take part in might be Small Business Saturday. Created by American Express in 2010 to celebrate the small business experience and shopping locally, in 2015, this annual promotion attracted more than 95 million shoppers. 

A new blog from InkSoft explains how Small Business Saturday—to be held this year on November 26— can provide many printers with a healthy boost to holiday season sales. It discusses signing up with AMEX (not required) for access to marketing resources as well as detailed suggestions for drawing customers, promotions, pricing and preparation. 

This post provides the information you need to make the most of the day in sales and new customer relationships that will pay off down the road. Read the blog at https://www.inksoft.com/sell-on-small-business-saturday/.

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

